
How real businesses are using machine learning - lukas
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/19/how-real-businesses-are-using-machine-learning/
======
striletskyy
We using Machine learning to provide insights for Saas companies, take a look
[http://microchurn.jssolutionsdev.com/?ref=hackernews](http://microchurn.jssolutionsdev.com/?ref=hackernews)

